# Twin Cities 2013 Spring GTG



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

_It's been a long time coming - but this spring I think it's finally time for the Twin Cities TT owners to have a meetup! Let's make it happen. I'll edit this post to add details as they come together. The plan below is just my first thought. Post up or PM me with ideas or changes and we can improve it.
_
*Date:* April 27

*Plan:* Meet at 10:00 in Wayzata. Let's park in the free ramp just west of Sunsets (right behind UBS in the picture below). If it's not raining or snowing, park up on top. If it is, we can all park in the level right under the top floor (not the basement level). Anyone in need of coffee can grab something at either the Caribou or the Starbucks down the street, but let's plan on actually meeting by the cars.

Here's a view from Google Maps:










Maybe everyone can give a quick introduction and overview of their car? Then I think a drive is in order! I'm thinking a lakeshore drive around to Excelsior for some pictures. Assuming the weather is at least a bit OK, there's a long line of parking spots on Lake Street in front of the Excelsior Commons park. 










After the photos, we can head back to Lord Fletcher's for some lunch. If anyone's up for trading rides, we could swap vehicles in Excelsior before the drive back to Fletcher's, or if anyone wants to do some VCDS logging and needs a copilot, we could drop a vehicle or two at Fletchers on the way to Excelsior. 

Here's the route:










Post or PM me to confirm whether you're in or out!

*Who's In:*
_ttwsm / Wade_
_Tempes_TT / Sebastian_
_darrenbyrnes / Darren_
_chrisc351 / Chris_
_jongbloedt / Tayler_
_Imola_TT / Karyn_
_esoxlucios / Sean_
_bbredstang / Brian_
_matches / Andy_


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

YES! Im definitely in! 

Definitely long past overdue!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I'd be in for this.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

if I was closer...


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Neb said:


> if I was closer...


Huh? You could leave by 8 and be there at 10.

8 PM the day before, that is... :laugh: But yeah that'd be cool if you were closer!


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm so in! As long as the date is way off and I know when to take the day off I'm good! I also take pictures and my friend is getting back into video, so we'll hopefully be doing that. I've been looking to start shooting cars more.

My stuff, just for reference, still learning 
http://cwilmotphotography.tumblr.com


----------



## jongbloedt (Feb 7, 2012)

Count me in! My names Tayler btw


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

IN!
:wave:


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

Maaaybe. Could be fun if I'm in town :thumbup:


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

Maybe...


----------



## esoxlucios (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm in!

Sean


----------



## VR6FORL!FE (Apr 15, 2012)

if im town for sure :beer:
Andy btw DBP R :laugh:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm going to try to get out to Wayzata for some location scouting today or tomorrow - will update first post with exact meetup spot. I'm thinking someplace right by the parking ramp behind the restaurants / retail across the street from the lake downtown. Just in case weather's bad, I think covered free parking would be key! Then again, I suppose that's no big deal - the weather's always _perfect_ here in April... 

Also, Sebastian and/or Chris - you guys both are into photography - can either one of you take some pictures? I mean we can always fall back on camera phones, but it'd be good to someone who has some clue taking the photos...


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

ttwsm said:


> Also, Sebastian and/or Chris - you guys both are into photography - can either one of you take some pictures? I mean we can always fall back on camera phones, but it'd be good to someone who has some clue taking the photos...


Camera always goes where I go, so you can count me in! :thumbup:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

OK drove out there and did some looking around - plan is updated in the first post. 

I'm torn on lunch - Fletcher's is always good, but Lago Tacos looks like a great fallback (in Excelsior) if that works out better timing wise. Just going to play that one by ear on the day.


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

> Also, Sebastian and/or Chris - you guys both are into photography - can either one of you take some pictures? I mean we can always fall back on camera phones, but it'd be good to someone who has some clue taking the photos...


I'll definitely have my camera, so I'll be getting some photos as well!


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks!

I'm going to bring my VCDS, so if anybody wants or needs a scan, we can get that done on Saturday too.


----------



## bbredstang (Apr 1, 2008)

I am planning on making it out as well. Will be great to catch up with some other Audi folks.

Name is Brian by the way. Have an '01 green roadster, which is my DD. The toy car is a '90 Mustang I bought in high school, hence the screen name. It has taken all of my power not to tinker with the Audi as I tend to not leave cars alone.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Cool - the mo' people the mo' better!


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

bump -- we're down to one week!


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Everyone who's in for next Saturday - check your PMs - sent out a couple other quick items. 

Less than a week now! eace:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

And anyone else who is around next Saturday and can make it out - post up! And if you're new to the board also hit up the Roll Call thread...


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Weather forecast as of now actually looks promising! I called Fletcher's yesterday, and they said they're going to try to open the Wharf this weekend...


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

Well, turns out we'll be in the Cities this weekend. Now we have to decide if we'll be bringing my car, and whether we'll have some time Saturday morning. Mark me as tentative, though (Andy).


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome! Weather might actually cooperate a little this weekend, too. See you Saturday!


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

ttwsm said:


> Awesome! Weather might actually cooperate a little this weekend, too. See you Saturday!


 It's possible I just hallucinated this, but I think we're looking at sunny & 70s for Saturday!


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Stoked for tomorrow!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

sooo Im gunna be a tad late. shoot me a text if you guys end up rolling somewhere else. 7632374996


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Just got home - what a great time! It was really great to meet everyone - such a fun and chill group of people. Weather was great, we just beat the rush on opening day for the dock at Fletcher's, got in a couple short but good drives... It was fantastic to see everyone's cars too! 

Highlight had to be transforming Tayler's car from matte black to silver. 

I'm counting on the photo pros to post up some good pictures from today, but until then, here's a random camera phone shot I took: 










Thanks everyone who could make it. Cody, Darren, Sean - missed meeting you guys. Next time! 

I'm still curious about the red TT parked at the entry to the meetup spot, though... 

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks, Wade, for coordinating...fun roads, great lunch...and spectacular weather!! 
Great to meet everyone...count me in for next time  
:wave:


----------



## bbredstang (Apr 1, 2008)

I second the great day. Thanks again to Wade for setting it all up and it was awesome to meet everyone. Love chatting cars! Here are some of my photos while trying not to veer off the road!!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Well here are the shots I got today! I wanted to thank Wade as everything turned out great and went really smooth! We had a really great time!! 

Also, excuse the rolling shots, it was my first time using this lens for that. Settings were set too fast, Ill do better next time! 























































And my favourite TT of the bunch! :thumbup: 



































































































Thought Id get a cool shot of your steering wheel, Wade! :thumbup: 









And the rest of the crew at the end of the day! 









It was very nice meeting everyone and hanging out with those I already knew! Lets do this again! :thumbup:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Great pictures - def good times - did I see that a couple of you guys were still hanging out less tha an hour ago? Sheesh I left the party less than halfway through!


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Yay, pictures! Thanks, Sebastian!! 

Who was I chatting about local autocross with? 
Pretty sure this is the local club I was told about: 
http://www.mnautox.com/forums/content.php 
The April school was last week, but there is another in June. 
First event isn't until May. And yes, they run at Valley Fair. 

Events I went to in Chicago area were all spectator-friendly, you just needed to sign the safety waiver. 
Anyone know of there are any local autox events today? It's so nice out, I wouldn't mind spectating


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

Okay, I'm back! 

First of all: this was awesome. So thanks again for putting it together, Wade - hopefully we can do it again once or twice this summer  

Second: pictures! 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

BONUS: 

 

And thanks for the kind words and photos everyone. It was so fun to see everyone's cars and how they've made them unique.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

My pleasure and definitely need to have another event sometime! 



matches said:


>


 It's the mystery TT! Parked at entrance to meetup point when I arrived at 9:45. Never found out who owned it. Anyone?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Sorry I missed the drive. I was at Samaritan Tire getting new front tires as my old ones had threads showing. I probably would have had a nice blowout during the drive. 

Next time... 

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

darrenbyrnes said:


> Sorry I missed the drive. I was at Samaritan Tire getting new front tires as my old ones had threads showing. I probably would have had a nice blowout during the drive.
> 
> Next time...
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:


 Weak excuse = ban!!!  :beer: 

Definitely next time - would love to see your car and meet in person. 

Also I can second the Samaritan Tire reference - I've had good experiences there.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Imola_TT said:


> Yay, pictures! Thanks, Sebastian!!
> 
> Who was I chatting about local autocross with?
> Pretty sure this is the local club I was told about:
> ...


 Late replying but that does look pretty cool! You're the one with all the performance driving school and track time experience - how about you enter and we all provide a pit crew for you?


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

ttwsm said:


> Late replying but that does look pretty cool! You're the one with all the performance driving school and track time experience - how about you enter and we all provide a pit crew for you?


 That's really tempting! I'm afraid I really sucked at autocross; but I'd love to do the June school if I'm in town


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey guys! I just realized that I forgot to post these up on the Vortex!


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Also, today I went to look at a house I'm looking to rent for next year and I met the current tenant who had photos of his Audi TT hung in different areas around the house. The guy came in and I talked to him. It's a 3.2 convertible, his name is Rashan and I guess we're getting coffee sometime. I'll definitely invite him to a few of the car meets this summer


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome! Yeah I know you *took* a lot of pictures - was starting to wonder if we'd ever get to *see* any pictures... Thanks for posting 'em up! :thumbup:


----------

